# JUN R1 breaks 5th gear - SVM comes to rescue ;-)



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

well guys/gals.

Sat 13th october i was on my way to the GTROC event to collect my trophy as voted by the members (thanks to all that voted for my car much appreciated).

it was a cracking event with great company, am sorry the car was only 20 mins away from event when my gearbox decided to break a gear..

7000 miles and we have 1st first issue this year, so there is me just off junction 20 M62 arranging to go back home via trailer and cancel the GTROC dinner awards and head home.

Then i decided to call Amar at SVM as i knew they had few issues with gearbox on hantons car , so maybe a bit of me was hoping i could drive to the rest of event, after a while chatting on the phone and explaining my situation of heading back up to newcastle.

Amar said he would call Kevan and see what they could do, within 5 mins Kevan and Amar said they would collect my car at no cost to me and see what the issue was..

WOW  am i really hearing this, as you know things can get out of hand in forums and things have been said in the past - so this gesture had blowing me away.

Not only now could i go to the event Kevan and Amar said they will fix the car for free and get me back up to speed ASAP..:bowdown1:

So within 2 hours Gavin turned up on the trailer and collected my car (please pass my thanks for this to gavin) - then Mr hanton and lynne came and collected me from the road and took me to event ;-) . (thanks to you both too), its time to party ;-) on now :chuckle:.

I also got SMS of amar that night to say car arrived safe and sound = awesome service by Amar.

Now why am i writing this thread (i think SVM has had some unfair critcism in the past about their methods style and other things) but this shows these guys are genuine passionate GTR people, willing to help another GTR Tuner to that extent is simply amazing (Not something you hear of a lot).

I also dont feel obliged to write this but on this occassion these guys deserve their pat on the back (i hope SVM Amar and Kev dont mind me writing this thread).

On monday the SVM team stripped my gearbox and by tuesday the car was up and running ready to collect for me ;-)..

Not only amazing service but amazing turn around time aswell, also with plenty of pics and kept well informed..

I dont say this lightly but i can see why a lot of their customers have nothing but praise for them..

Am very good friends of hanton and fman and they speak very highly of them (now i can see why guys)..

we now need to figure out why 5th gear went like this, i have ordered PPG 2-6 gears now and possible going for the 4wd gears from PPG too.

i was blowing away by the gesture from the SVM team and their staff, so this is a personal thank you to SVM and also hopefully some others can change their opinion..

am sure KK will work on his posting methods but deep down hes a good guy wanting the best and also willing to help others (when there was no need for it).

some pics for your viewing ;-).































































































































new bits


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice of SVM, great to see you guys help each other out.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I bet he wiped his willy on your steering wheel though 

Great news guys, I told you that you could all get along. 

Kudos

Mook


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> I bet he wiped his willy on your steering wheel though
> 
> Great news guys, I told you that you could all get along.
> 
> ...


:bowdown1: will bring some tissues..

going to pick it up saturday..


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Great work all round.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That's very good of them

That gear looks absolutely mangled:runaway: Were you giving it some when it popped?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Jags said:


> That's very good of them
> 
> That gear looks absolutely mangled:runaway: Were you giving it some when it popped?


yup :chuckle:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn! GTR heaven lol!

Your car still looks amazing man


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

R4VENS said:


> Damn! GTR heaven lol!
> 
> Your car still looks amazing man


the neighbours at SVM must love them lol/


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Excellent service and turnaround time as aways from SVM.

nice to see ours side by side for the first time Jurgen


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice gesture between rival tuners.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

knight-racer said:


> Excellent service and turnaround time as aways from SVM.
> 
> nice to see ours side by side for the first time Jurgen


both looking good


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> I bet he wiped his willy on your steering wheel though
> 
> Great news guys, I told you that you could all get along.
> 
> ...


I'd like to wipe mine on yours :chuckle:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome story, I think we're spoiled for choice on the side of tuners with the likes of SVM, JM, Litchfield, etc. Same with wrappers in PW and Magic coupled with the fact that it's all friendly rivalry and banter as well makes it great as a consumer to get fantastic service all over the country.

Not only have all the companies I've used on this forum been spot on, whenever another rival company is mentioned none of them ever have a bad word to say about the other either. 

Glad your car is getting sorted and great gesture SVM! I'm sure when the rest of us forum members have issues we will get the same treatment eh


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Must say we would have missed Jurgan at the the dinner it was a great night and the mornings hanger over was appreciated by all


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

EAndy said:


> Awesome story, I think we're spoiled for choice on the side of tuners with the likes of SVM, JM, Litchfield, etc. Same with wrappers in PW and Magic coupled with the fact that it's all friendly rivalry and banter as well makes it great as a consumer to get fantastic service all over the country.
> 
> Not only have all the companies I've used on this forum been spot on, whenever another rival company is mentioned none of them ever have a bad word to say about the other either.
> 
> Glad your car is getting sorted and great gesture SVM! I'm sure when the rest of us forum members have issues we will get the same treatment eh


it is mate we get on with all the traders behind the scene..

we need to be a bit more like the American forum and support each other a little more..

but its great to have a widespread of tuners through out UK..

we have helped SVM in past with supplying parts etc and helped some of their customer at events with shafts, advice or even egging them on..

its great for the forum members too as US pushing the cars and learning what will break will come to fruition for others.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

johnhanton57 said:


> Must say we would have missed Jurgan at the the dinner it was a great night and the mornings hanger over was appreciated by all


am still hungover now mate lol...

looking forward to some more events this year again.

we need to sign up for the marhams and 60-130mph etc.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> am still hungover now mate lol...
> 
> looking forward to some more events this year again.
> 
> we need to sign up for the marhams and 60-130mph etc.


Not sure Medusa can go that slow

Keep it on the black stuff mate


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Respect to svm am not a fan but this might have changed my opinion.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope they put a SVM sticker on it LOL  I would have, and it would have been 6 foot long  

Great service from SVM and nice to see you guys getting on!


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> I bet he wiped his willy on your steering wheel though
> 
> Great news guys, I told you that you could all get along.
> 
> ...


Awesome response! Haha.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

rob wild said:


> I hope they put a SVM sticker on it LOL  I would have, and it would have been 6 foot long
> 
> Great service from SVM and nice to see you guys getting on!


they did lol


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That is one mangled gear!

Well done SVM!


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice to see svm getting the credit they deserve, keep up the good work :bowdown1:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

good to hear things are getting better over there.

btw i found these (id create a post here but why re-create the wheel?)

NEW Transmission parts (faster TOP speed too) - R35 GT-R - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

maybe you could swap in the 6th from this kit, or ask ppg, dodson, albins to make one special order for you. nickTO in that thread links to PAR which is possibly the ones who manufacture this for top secret?

just a suggestion  figure you wont go top speed too often, but if you want to its there. im sure the guys at SVM will want this for sure!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I wouldn't touch PAR with a barge pole. Made that mistake in my Subaru days. PPG or Dodson for me.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice gesture from SVM - they go up a notch in my book for this.

David


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> I wouldn't touch PAR with a barge pole. Made that mistake in my Subaru days. PPG or Dodson for me.


haven't hear about PAR before. PPG have had their knockers in the Skyline erra i remember. believe dodson gears are PPG. The Albins have been doing well.

would be good to see a UK company quaife or xtrac doing something

Jurgen i thought it was 3rd gear ? good to see you guys getting on...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you Jurgan for your kind words
"Yes" even tuner's can get on Lol 

The R35 scene is a niche market place, and No one's too big in this industry.

R35's are my passion and life. The Question to help was an easy one. 
Anyone with the same devotion to his car , always comes first in my book, in an hour of need, yes we have had our Tiffs 
in the past, but I would like to think we put the car and Jurgan's best interests first

The Transporter was readied and Gavin was kind enough to come out immediately, No one likes being stuck on the side of the road 

One member has asked would you do the same for others, I would like to think we would, as our customers will vouch
We would pull out all the stops and do our very best .

The R1 is a very special machine, and Team SVM was very happy to help, Yes we have a good relation behind the scenes
and now in front )

Thank you all for showing your appreciation it was a pleasure to be of service )


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Working together has always been the right thing to do. Well done everyone and thanks Kev for making sure Jurgen got to the AGM.

Now on the subject of Marham, yes of course we should all be there unless you feel the neccessity to hide from me??



.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Impressive. Perhaps Nissan HPCs should be trained by SVM :bowdown1:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you Jurgan for your kind words
> "Yes" even tuner's can get on Lol
> 
> The R35 scene is a niche market place, and No one's too big in this industry.
> ...


thanks for the service mate..

:bowdown1:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Fantastic story and BIG RESPECT to team SVM for helping in such a kind and fast fashion :bowdown1:

It's stories like this that make me love the whole 35 scene, and not just that but the whole forum scene!!!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Good to see the hatchet buried, well done svm.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Group hug :clap:

Nice to see everybody getting along in the end.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Now come on folks.  

The accountant and my good self traveled all the way from Manchester to Edinburgh and back to find the two lost souls and take them to the AGM dinner for their award. 

OK we got lost and they had to wait two hours and we all got a little pissed that night but the accountant missed out on Tatton park and i'm still paying for it.

Where's my thanks yah buggers:runaway::runaway:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

Thanks John


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> Thanks John


Way too much thanks............just a pint would suffice :wavey:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

got the beast home today..

thanks SVM once again guys..

took car back via m6 and then hartside lol =FUN


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> got the beast home today..
> 
> thanks SVM once again guys..
> 
> took car back via m6 and then hartside lol =FUN


Do you know you probably have what was left of my Gbox in yours. That means we have interbred Yuk:flame:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

johnhanton57 said:


> Do you know you probably have what was left of my Gbox in yours. That means we have interbred Yuk:flame:


possibly it felt good on they way back


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Well I know where our 35 goings in the new for stage 4 tune up!!!!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Brilliant all round and great to see you at AGM Jurgen. Shame the SVM team had to miss it as they were fixing your car. Top marks to Kevin and the team and genuinely nice to see people helping each other out - makes me feel all warm and fuzzy haha!


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Jurgen was that gear one of your uprated items??


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

gtr R33 lee said:


> Jurgen was that gear one of your uprated items??


no mate was OEM stock , only done 1st gear and the promax clutches and relvent bits , circlips,4wd clip,seals etc etc.

i have the 2-6 ppg on way and the uprated 4wd gears and mainshaft.


----------

